# My Lifts!!!!!!!



## tree (Jul 31, 2005)

My lifts are; Dead lift: 805lbs x 4, 850lbs x 2, 905 x 1; Bench Press: 500lbs x 12, 600lbs x 6, 700lbs x 3, 750lbs x 1; Squat: 600lbs x 12, 700lbs x 8, 900lbs x 3, 940 x 1.


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

Mine are about the same, except the dead lift......I dont do them any more.
I'm natural my entire life.....thinking of juicing next year.


----------



## MyK (Jul 31, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> My lifts are; Dead lift: 805lbs x 4, 850lbs x 2, 905 x 1; Bench Press: 500lbs x 12, 600lbs x 6, 700lbs x 3, 750lbs x 1; Squat: 600lbs x 12, 700lbs x 8, 900lbs x 3, 940 x 1.



sorry dude this site is for serious lifters. go back and train some more, and then when you can lift some serious weight come back!


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 31, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> Bench Press: 940 x 1.


that is it??????


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jul 31, 2005)

My dick can deadlift your mom.

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...snap.


----------



## chunky34 (Jul 31, 2005)

Yo tree. It's your 1st post ... 

Is this a ego boosting thread or something ... ? 

Boring, next.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 31, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> My lifts are; Dead lift: 805lbs x 4, 850lbs x 2, 905 x 1; Bench Press: 500lbs x 12, 600lbs x 6, 700lbs x 3, 750lbs x 1; Squat: 600lbs x 12, 700lbs x 8, 900lbs x 3, 940 x 1.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 31, 2005)

If you have the pictures and/or knowledge to back it up, please post. Otherwise, these threads are not appreciated by the rest of the forum.


----------



## WATTS (Jul 31, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> If you have the pictures and/or knowledge to back it up, please post.


we'll be waiting...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Those lifts are nice and all, but we don't really give a shit here. If you can actually contribute something useful to this message board, feel free to post it.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Jul 31, 2005)

Which arm?


----------



## tree (Aug 1, 2005)

Look at my pic then


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> Look at my pic then


That is a picture of *me*  after my trip to Jamaica.....................how the hell did you get it?


----------



## ChrisROCK (Aug 1, 2005)

What a pussy!


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

i think ur all full of shit

how long have u been training man?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

He has got a pic....


Hey tree, tell you what:

AS SOON AS YOU SEE THIS MESSAGE - GET A PEN AND PAPER ;

1) WRITE YOUR NAME ON THE PAPER

2) WRITE THE DATE ON THE PAPER

3) TAKE A PICTURE OF YOURSELF WITH THE PAPER ON IT

4) ATTACH IT HERE


now we will all see if you are bullshitting or not


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 1, 2005)

Dude he is def lieing.  no question.


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

750 pound bench press my ass


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah sounds like fresh bullshit

but my mind is always open so you never know.

'tree' might actually get that picture i proposed to him


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

Everyone who wants believes him please PM your:
1. credit card type, number and CVV2# 
2. your full name....as on the card
3. your address......as registered on the card
4. SSN
5. date of birth

To ForemanRules as soon as possible



Thank you


----------



## MyK (Aug 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Everyone who wants believes him please PM your:
> 1. credit card type, number and CVV2#
> 2. your full name....as on the card
> 3. your address......as registered on the card
> ...


----------



## tree (Aug 2, 2005)

Because, I possess strength far greater than anyone on this board, doesn't mean I need farther proof.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 2, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> Because, I possess strength far greater than anyone on this board, doesn't mean I need farther proof.




K if you will not take that picture...

I have the all clear to call BS!

You people are weird, what's the point making up stories? get kicks out of it?

Seriously get that picture with the paper in it with your name and date showing the same guy in the bench press picture

THEN we will see if you are for real.

I hope you prove me wrong - but i doubt it


----------



## tree (Aug 2, 2005)

How can I attach a piece of paper in a computer?


----------



## Akkers (Aug 2, 2005)

905lb deadlift? What a pussy. I can deadlfit that much with my teeth.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 2, 2005)

heh

It's a pretty simple concept - Get a piece of paper, write your name on it and the date (for proof of links with this forum).
Then take a picture of yourself (you should look like the guy in the bench press picture if your for real).

Get the picture to the internet and post it here.

If you want to prove yourself then do that, otherwise i have nothing more to say to you.


----------



## tree (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah,but, how do I actually get the pic on the computer!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 2, 2005)

Did you take the picture with a camera phone? just text it to your e-mail!

Did you take the picture with a camera? just use a scanner!

Cool, looks like he is proving us all wrong guys!
Let's wait and see.

I hope you prove me wrong


----------



## Edmorgan (Aug 2, 2005)

a little while ago man created the invention called a digital camera carrying over a million pixels per picture it can transfer pictures to your pc using a little hole called the usb port.


----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> Yeah,but, how do I actually get the pic on the computer!


----------



## PTYP (Aug 2, 2005)

I watched that movie the other day, frickin hilarious.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 2, 2005)

PTYP said:
			
		

> I watched that movie the other day, frickin hilarious.


Yeah man that was one lazy mofo!!!


----------

